# Real estate agent commission for rent



## sahasay

Hi All

I will be soon moving to Sydney. I will rent out a house and trying to find out more information about the scenario there. Can you please let me understand how much will the real estate agent approximately charge me for his service to seek a suitable place for me to rent?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wanderer

sahasay said:


> Hi All
> 
> I will be soon moving to Sydney. I will rent out a house and trying to find out more information about the scenario there. Can you please let me understand how much will the real estate agent approximately charge me for his service to seek a suitable place for me to rent?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Sydney is a popular destination for visitors from abroad and interstate as well as immigrants or even people doing a move from interstate and the real estate market has been extra tight for a number of years and so what is available at any one time for renting may be extremely limited.
In addition to people moving there you will also have others looking to upgrade and so what is available is not always going to be the best of properties or otherwise highly priced.
Agents as far as I know do not so much charge a fee for finding a rental for a person _[ though perhaps there are some doing that in Sydney ]_, there being many agents about in different areas and the local agents will usually have what they call their rentals list _[ if they have any! ]_ and so you can do the rounds and see what's available.
Agents charge a % of rental to landlords and whatever the rental is quoted as you'll pay.
Free Classifieds | Buy, Sell, Jobs, Property & More | Gumtree Sydney and real estate sites like www.domain.com.au are worth having a look at to get an idea of what is available and prices.
You should be looking at where in Sydney you will want to be located, where work will be if you have a job already or where work may potentially be, use google or other sites for maps and 131500 Transport Infoline - Home will give you an idea of public transport and costs.
Then you can narrow your search down.


----------



## Mohadtu

sahasay said:


> Hi All
> 
> I will be soon moving to Sydney. I will rent out a house and trying to find out more information about the scenario there. Can you please let me understand how much will the real estate agent approximately charge me for his service to seek a suitable place for me to rent?
> 
> Thanks in advance


The rental fee is more expensive with a help of a broker. 
Laeeque Ahmed offered my husband fake pay stubs. He created them for him and now we are in trouble. Laeeque says he had no involvement and do not recall doing any such thing. The banks called us in because they found out. What should we do ? We do not know where to complain and lawyers cost a lot of money.


----------



## Dexter

To avoid this, use larger real estate networks such as Ray & White, Richardson & Wrench or LJ Hooker. These guys have been in business for years and nothing like that can happen with them. Not sure how much they charge though.


----------



## Wanderer

Mohadtu said:


> The rental fee is more expensive with a help of a broker.
> Laeeque Ahmed offered my husband fake pay stubs. He created them for him and now we are in trouble. Laeeque says he had no involvement and do not recall doing any such thing. The banks called us in because they found out. What should we do ? We do not know where to complain and lawyers cost a lot of money.


This is something a little different Mohadtu to what sahasay is looking to do and by the banks calling you in, do you mean you were using the fake pay stubs to attempt getting a loan from the bank?

If so, well then yes the bank would probably easy enough find out for most people these days get paid direct to bank accounts and I do not know of too many that actually have anymore what we used to call payslips.
I'd expect that the bank has refused a loan where false information has been provided and they may have even contacted the police and if so then all you can do is be truthful and the police may be able to develop some trace as to where the fake stubs came from.

There is not too much you can complain about for if you knew the pay stubs were fake and you've been found out " Such is Life " did Ned Kelly say on the gallows.
If you have been charged by the police, do a search for Legal Aid and see how you go or otherwise if it is a very straightforward case, you can just represent yourself in a court and plead guilty.


----------



## scattley

Unlike New York, In Australia the renter pays no fees as such to the agent. Some states require a 1 week rental administration fee to pay for all the admin side of the rental but in other states this fee has to be paid by the owner of the property. The owner pays a % of the rental income to the estate agent as their fee.


----------

